# Kenmore 70 Series washer



## jobeppo (Jan 16, 2012)

My agitator keeps popping off and i continually have to pop it back in.

Seems to clip in fairly good but obviously not. 

I think it may be the slipperyness from the soaps or a design flaw. 

I bought the agitator kit, which did not solve the issue.

Trying to find a solution.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great day !

Thank You.
Joe D.


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 16, 2012)

You can go online to searsparts.com and plug your model number in and view diagrams showing how the agitator is supposed to be connected.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,



> Kenmore 70 Series



Model#?
70 series isn't it.
Where is my model#, I need a part, where should I look for my model number Some model# helps.



> My agitator keeps popping off and i continually have to pop it back in



The whole agitator, just the upper 1/2?

jeff.


----------



## jobeppo (Jan 17, 2012)

I will send along a model number.

Hard to explain this one. 

The top part of the agitator comes apart and there is another housing part inside which has the cams in it. This part snaps onto 2 plastic tabs. Seems to snap in good but it doesn't stay. End up having to pop the top cap off and. Snapping it back down. I will send a picture as well later this afternoon.

Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 17, 2012)

> I will send along a model number.





> I will send a picture as well later this afternoon.



Great 

jeff.


----------



## jobeppo (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,  Sorry for the delay....Crazy few days ! Anyway...I did buy a kit for this washer and it did not fix the problem...not getting what the deal is...

The Modle of my Kenmore 70 Series is 110.20702990.

Maybe If this dosn't help I can try taking a few digital pics and send those along ....

Thanks again !

Have a great day!

Joe D.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 18, 2012)

> The top part of the agitator comes apart and there is another housing part inside which has the cams in it. This part snaps onto 2 plastic tabs. Seems to snap in good but it doesn't stay.



Upper 1/2 should be bolted down to the lower 1/2 with a bolt ( #5 )...this bolt runs in the agitator shaft...make sure none of the threads on the bolt or inside the shaft are stripped.















Nothing else should hold the upper 1/2 to the lower 1/2.

jeff.


----------

